

The Cash For Clunkers program may have spent a 3 month budget in a week - economixt
http://www.economixt.com/2009/07/cash-for-clunkers-part-ii
I can’t help but shake the thought that even if the $1 billion budget is running on fumes at the moment (ok,  I lied!) it will not have the necessary quality impact to offset the taxpayers’ investments.
======
DanielStraight
Brilliant analysis in there of how getting people to buy new more fuel-
efficient cars could have no effect on emissions.

